# Solideal B series tracks in snow.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've been looking at track machines (Gehl/Mustang/Taki) and bridgestones polar tracks are not available for them, however the Solideal B series tracks look like something that may work well. Does anyone have experience plowing with a machine using the B series tracks?

I'd be using the machine year around for picking up bales, dirt work, cleaning up trees/fence lines, picking up rocks in fields, and pretty much anything else I can find to do with it along with running a pusher in the winter and if I could avoid swapping tracks a between seasons that would be great also.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I run the Solideal B pattern tracks on my Taki TL130 and LOVE them. I have 1,000 hours on the tracks and sprockets so far. I run a 6' blower on it and also use it to stack snow. Many people claim CTL machines are no good in the snow, but personally I love mine. They do slide around easier, but once you get the feel of for it and how to apply power to the tracks, you will be surprised at where you can go and what you can
do. The B pattern tracks are much better than OEM tracks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

excav8ter;1497580 said:


> I run the Solideal B pattern tracks on my Taki TL130 and LOVE them. I have 1,000 hours on the tracks and sprockets so far. I run a 6' blower on it and also use it to stack snow. Many people claim CTL machines are no good in the snow, but personally I love mine. They do slide around easier, but once you get the feel of for it and how to apply power to the tracks, you will be surprised at where you can go and what you can
> do. The B pattern tracks are much better than OEM tracks.


What do you think of your 130? That's the size machine I'm looking for and have spent some time in one but only picking up bales so my experience is limited in their ability's and power level.

I've talked to some who say spend the $$$ on the bigger (140) machine so you have a turbo charged motor and won't run out of power when doing heavy dirt work or trying to push a lot. The 130 is plenty big for me and I've found a few with 2spd, cab/heat/ac and that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I sold my D4C dozer after I bought my TL130. I do mostly residential and small commercial excavation work. Every time I think I should up size to a 140/240 size, I end up on a job where a bigger machine will not fit. I do run a 140 bucket on my 130.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;1497492 said:


> I've been looking at track machines (Gehl/Mustang/Taki) and bridgestones polar tracks are not available for them, however the Solideal B series tracks look like something that may work well. Does anyone have experience plowing with a machine using the B series tracks?
> 
> I'd be using the machine year around for picking up bales, dirt work, cleaning up trees/fence lines, picking up rocks in fields, and pretty much anything else I can find to do with it along with running a pusher in the winter and if I could avoid swapping tracks a between seasons that would be great also.


First I'll say Tak's are great machines...I've put my share of hrs in them(120, 130,140) doing dirt work, and concrete demo & prep work....but even with the tracks your looking at, they dont hold a candle to a Cat/ASV track machine, or any of the "solid track" machines that can be equiped with polar tracks. I have a sub running the solideal B series tracks on his newer Gehl (Tak 140/240 size. I forget which gehl model its called???). And though they are much better than the OEM tracks that came on it, for snow work.....our Bobcat T190(smaller machine btw) w/polar tracks blows it away in snow operations.

FWIW, I can swap out the tracks on our T190 in about 30min by myself. After doing it a couple times, its really not a big deal.

The 1rst & 2nd speed on Gehl/Tak/mustang is only like 6.5 & 8mph isnt it?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;1497637 said:


> What do you think of your 130? That's the size machine I'm looking for and have spent some time in one but only picking up bales so my experience is limited in their ability's and power level.
> 
> I've talked to some who say spend the $$$ on the bigger (140) machine so you have a turbo charged motor and won't run out of power when doing heavy dirt work or trying to push a lot. The 130 is plenty big for me and I've found a few with 2spd, cab/heat/ac and that's what I'm looking for.


Bigger isnt always better...from what I can tell, the 130 size machines would work well for you....I think that size would be considered a "med frame" size machine, while the 140 falls into the "large frame" machines.?..


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

snocrete;1497672 said:


> The 1rst & 2nd speed on Gehl/Tak/mustang is only like 6.5 & 8mph isnt it?


Just looked at Taks site..according to the specs, top speed on the 2speed equiped 220/230/240 models, their slower than a our single speed T190.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;1497672 said:


> First I'll say Tak's are great machines...I've put my share of hrs in them(120, 130,140) doing dirt work, and concrete demo & prep work....but even with the tracks your looking at, they dont hold a candle to a Cat/ASV track machine, or any of the "solid track" machines that can be equiped with polar tracks. I have a sub running the solideal B series tracks on his newer Gehl (Tak 140/240 size. I forget which gehl model its called???). And though they are much better than the OEM tracks that came on it, for snow work.....our Bobcat T190(smaller machine btw) w/polar tracks blows it away in snow operations.
> 
> FWIW, I can swap out the tracks on our T190 in about 30min by myself. After doing it a couple times, its really not a big deal.
> 
> The 1rst & 2nd speed on Gehl/Tak/mustang is only like 6.5 & 8mph isnt it?


Do you have a second machine around or something else helping you move the tracks around?

I was kinda surprised when I found polar tracks were not available for them, maybe in time they will be. I've looked at the ASV machines some and liked that a PT60 will do 11 or 12 mph in 2spd, but all the reading I've done says their better off for a landscaper or dirt work and to keep them out of rocks or environments where stuff gets in the rollers or the drive sprockets. It sounds like 50% of what I'd do is their intended market and 50% of what I do isn't what they were designed for.



snocrete;1497673 said:


> Bigger isnt always better...from what I can tell, the 130 size machines would work well for you....I think that size would be considered a "med frame" size machine, while the 140 falls into the "large frame" machines.?..


A 140 and a 150 are bigger then what I'd like, a 150 is huge and would probably be more of a problem at times then it would be good. I'd rather run a medium sized machine and be good at most everything and just at times have to find a bigger skid for that random time the 130 can't handle it.



snocrete;1497680 said:


> Just looked at Taks site..according to the specs, top speed on the 2speed equiped 220/230/240 models, their slower than a our single speed T190.


A 130 does I think 4.5/6.8mph from what I remember. Not as fast as I would like but I havn't really found much else about them that I don't like. That being said I've never spent much time in any other track machine, 99% of the machines around me are on tires. I wish I had more seat time in other track machines to compare.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;1497754 said:


> Do you have a second machine around or something else helping you move the tracks around?
> *Yes...but I dont use it for changing the tracks....I place the tracks where I need them with the T190 & forks. I then park the machine between them, jack it up, pop off a track, put other track on, jump to other side and do it again. I then pick up the other tracks with the machine and put them behind my shop till winter is over. I prefer having 1 of my guys there to help, but just made the point that I can (& have) done it myself. Although the tracks are heavy & awkward, there is no need for a 2nd machine in this process whether doing it solo, or not. Btw, there is slightly more to changing tracks than I mentioned, and I recommend having someone there giving you a hand...but thats another topic. *
> 
> I was kinda surprised when I found polar tracks were not available for them, maybe in time they will be.*Me 2!!!!* I've looked at the ASV machines some and liked that a PT60 will do 11 or 12 mph in 2spd, but all the reading I've done says their better off for a landscaper or dirt work and to keep them out of rocks or environments where stuff gets in the rollers or the drive sprockets. It sounds like 50% of what I'd do is their intended market and 50% of what I do isn't what they were designed for.
> ...


I'm partial to Bobcats. Thats my first choice, be it tires or tracks. 
fwiw, 2nd choice for track machine would probably be Tak...2nd choice for tire machine would probably be Cat.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;1497814 said:


> I'm partial to Bobcats. Thats my first choice, be it tires or tracks.
> fwiw, 2nd choice for track machine would probably be Tak...2nd choice for tire machine would probably be Cat.


I've spent some time in Bobcats (mostly a S185) and have nothing to complain about but they do seem tougher to work on then some other brands. Along with most I find are hand/foot control and not selectable. I prefer to run H (case) pattern or ISO over foot controls.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;1497818 said:


> I've spent some time in Bobcats (mostly a S185) and have nothing to complain about but they do seem tougher to work on then some other brands. Along with most I find are hand/foot control and not selectable. I prefer to run H (case) pattern or ISO over foot controls.


The last 2 BC's I've had, have been SJC...but I dont mind the old hand and foot controls. The first machines I grew up running were BC hand/foot & Gehl Tbars. I hate H (case) controls. I'll occasionally switch my controls over to the H pattern just to test myself, and to remind myself of how I hate them lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;1497827 said:


> The last 2 BC's I've had, have been SJC...but I dont mind the old hand and foot controls. The first machines I grew up running were BC hand/foot & Gehl Tbars. I hate H (case) controls. I'll occasionally switch my controls over to the H pattern just to test myself, and to remind myself of how I hate them lol.


Buying used my choices of getting exactly what options I want are much more limited, especially control package.

I grew up behind the controls of a Case 1845C and have slowly been learning ISO controls, I've spent time in a hand/foot machine and I'm just not as smooth and after a while my right leg/ankle/knee starts to hurt (surgery's, broken bones, etc). I'd rather control everything with my hands and just let my feet sit on the floor.


----------

